# About resignation



## skyfire (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi,

I need your advices and knowledge about an issue. I am working at free zone (DIC) for 9 months with unlimited contract. Honestly, I could not find what i am looking for at Dubai and my current company and i am considering to go back my country

Is it legal to resign during my first year? If so, should I give my resignation as written 30 days before I leave? Also, I think they will not provide me with any severence if I can resign during this period.

Thanks for your helps


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

careful with any outstanding debt and loans you have


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

skyfire said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need your advices and knowledge about an issue. I am working at free zone (DIC) for 9 months with unlimited contract. Honestly, I could not find what i am looking for at Dubai and my current company and i am considering to go back my country
> 
> ...


Usually an unlimited contract means you can give 30 days notice of resignation.

No gratuity is paid if you are employed for less than a year.

Free zone rules are not always the same as federal rules. Check with either the free zone admin/labour office, or the Ministry of Labour in Dubai.


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

and drain your bank account before you tender resignation letter. some employers have a policy of notifying bank of resignation resulting in immediate freeze of related accounts.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

titirangi said:


> and drain your bank account before you tender resignation letter. some employers have a policy of notifying bank of resignation resulting in immediate freeze of related accounts.


Yes, watch out for that. It would be wise to assume all employers notify the bank when you tender your resignation.

The reaction of the bank may vary. Usually banks only freeze accounts if you have an outstanding loan, but probably also if there are credit card debts.


----------



## skyfire (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi, Thanks for your replies.

I have resigned from company, and i should stay for 30 days. But company told me to get the deposit back from the landlord and leave the house (Also, contract of the house is going to finish at the end of August). They said they dont have to provide with me a place to stay because i resigned from the company.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

sorry it didn't work out for you here but at least you gave it a go. Good luck with your move back home. x


----------



## skyfire (Jul 21, 2010)

wandabug said:


> sorry it didn't work out for you here but at least you gave it a go. Good luck with your move back home. x


Thanks wandabug, all my concern is find a place to stay during my notification time. Should company has to provide this to me?


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

I also have a problem
I work for a company as self employed but they part of my earned comissions as a salary into my bank

I want to resign

Do they have to pay me the equivalant of what my contract says as gratutities for the past 2 years ?

Can they ban me considering the contract is not real or would i just be able to go with an noc ?


----------



## iwanttogohome (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello! I need your help. I have been working at my company for more than a year now. I am on a two-year contract with them. I want to resign from the company immediately and not render the 30 days notice. Will my immediate resigntion affect my End of Service Benefits? Do I have to pay the company for the expenses they have incurred from bringing me here? Will my unused annual leave and the ticket be compensated? Do I have to pay for the ticket to my home country? Please help me. I cannot sleep anymore. Thank you!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

iwanttogohome said:


> Hello! I need your help. I have been working at my company for more than a year now. I am on a two-year contract with them. I want to resign from the company immediately and not render the 30 days notice. Will my immediate resigntion affect my End of Service Benefits? Do I have to pay the company for the expenses they have incurred from bringing me here? Will my unused annual leave and the ticket be compensated? Do I have to pay for the ticket to my home country? Please help me. I cannot sleep anymore. Thank you!


Well... what does your contract say??? Do you have a copy?? It should all be there!!


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

philly said:


> I also have a problem
> I work for a company as self employed but they part of my earned comissions as a salary into my bank
> 
> I want to resign
> ...


If you complete your contract and/or resign in accordance with the contract then you are entitled to gratuity. If you don't then you forfeit gratuity.

6 month labour ban is usually automatic. If you resign without proper notice you might get 1 year labour ban.

Visa ban Dubai



iwanttogohome said:


> Hello! I need your help. I have been working at my company for more than a year now. I am on a two-year contract with them. I want to resign from the company immediately and not render the 30 days notice. Will my immediate resigntion affect my End of Service Benefits? Do I have to pay the company for the expenses they have incurred from bringing me here? Will my unused annual leave and the ticket be compensated? Do I have to pay for the ticket to my home country? Please help me. I cannot sleep anymore. Thank you!


1. Yes, usually you forfeit gratuity if you resign without notice. If you have a good reason for leaving eg personal circumstances require you to return home immediately, and company is understanding, then they might give you gratuity but they are not obliged to by law as far as I know.

Gratuity calculation in Dubai

2. Usually no.
3. Leave maybe, ticket probably not if you resign without notice.
4. Yes if company doesn't.


----------

